# Can't find replacement cones/axle for my Shimano FH-M530.



## daemoncycler (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

the cones for my Shimano FH-M530 looking pretty worn. Especially the Left hand side or Shimano code no. Y-3SR98030. Have had no luck loacting one at the LBS or online. Neither can I find an entire Axle kit code no. Y-3SR98010.









Moruya Bicycles & Wheelsmfg.com seem to be the sites my browser most wants to find. At this point would just like locate cones, easier said than done.

Any suggestions? Anyone know of an alternative part no.

thanks


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Last time I had this come up, my shop had something that was a good enough dimensional match. I don't think the part number matched.

Did you take your wheel in to your shop? It's not the most scientific method in the world, but with the hub and parts in front of him, a mechanic might be able to choose the right thing. Your shop may also be able to order a part they don't stock.


----------



## daemoncycler (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi & thanks for responding,

I did take into the LBS the axle, cones & blow apart Shimano diagram of the FH-M530 with all part numbers. They used to have a bin full of spare parts in the work area, it is gone. Said they could order the parts for me & at least items number 7, 8, 9 & 10 would have to be replaced.

Think I found a new rear left lock nut unit Y3SR98030 at SJScycles out of UK. Purchased 18 new bearings as well. So I am only replacing items number 8 & 10 at this point. The description for the axle at wheelsmfg.com did provide enough specifics for me, very general. & the mechanic at the LBS kept reinforcing how hard it was to match Shimano hub parts. Hopefully have escaped buying a new hub for now.

daemoncycler


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

To be honest, I'd probably have let the shop take care of it. Once it gets to the point of ordering parts, waiting for them to come in, and potentially getting the wrong thing, I feel like just having them take care of it often saves me a trip and some frustration.

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## daemoncycler (Aug 22, 2012)

Already placed the order 
Hope don't end up taking it back to LBS.

thanks


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

My rcomendation would have been to buy the entire hub, or a compatible one, on ebay. Like this one for around 20. Then you would also have other replacement parts as well. Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/172232681347

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## daemoncycler (Aug 22, 2012)

I did look for used M530's, almost bought one that came with a wheel. Was looking at M535's because some of the same parts were used on both e.g. freehub.

Details indicate rear Left Lock Nut Unit Y3SR98030 can only be used with Shimano Deore FH-M530 rear hubs. So yes wasn't sure hub parts across models were compatible. But that us the kind of info I was hoping someone could provide.

thank you


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

The only parts you need to replace are the cones themselves, none of the other parts wear out. 

It's a shame the shop didn't have a box of assorted cones. Any good bike shop should have one. I keep any cones that come my way for this reason. 

As long as the bearing part of the cone is the correct shape the cone will work. The outer diameter is often the same so any seal retainers can be swapped over if you're lucky. The body of the cones are often diffenent lengths but as long as you use washers to keep the spacing the same it's happy days. 

I have no idea why Shimano use so many different size of cone, beats me, but you can usually get something to work if you don't have the right ones.


----------



## daemoncycler (Aug 22, 2012)

I agree, any good bike shop should have a bin full of assorted cones & they used to. Guess they just want us to buy new hubs instead now. No money in selling single cones.

& Shimano sure does use a lot of different sized cones 

Thanks


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

The cones may look slightly different but if it was me just buy a hub off eBay for parts. 

You all are way over thinking it honestly. The only cross match issue I have found is the axle/cone threads being different. So axle and lock nuts need to match axle threads.

So get a shimano rear hub. M529,m525,m590, doesn't matter. Just m5** series. There's your parts. If you find one that has the same freehub body as your current hub all the better cause then you have a spare.

Put the thing back together, use marine grease and go ride.

I've done with with no name OEM hubs before on a used bike I bought for commuting use. 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## daemoncycler (Aug 22, 2012)

I did think to buy a used hub but the only one I see on eBay is Shimano Deore FH-m530 Mavic XM117 Rim Brake Black 26" Mountain Bike Wheel Rear which comes with a wheel, still tempted.
The mechanic @ the LBS assured me it was very difficult to match hub parts across Shimano. Was hoping someone here would be like Oh yeah, the M525 cones will swap into the M530 - no problem.

So I do see on eBay this complete rear axle for Shimano FH-M525, Deore Rear axle, 5 7/10in, Complete, NEW. Do you think this axle is a suitable replacement for my FH-M530 hub? 146mm is the right length.

Since I would be replacing the whole axle my only concern would be the new cones mating with the new bearings & old cups, right?

thanks


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

daemoncycler said:


> The mechanic at the LBS assured me it was very difficult to match hub parts across Shimano.


You're only talking about cones, you don't need to replace the other parts. Like I say, if the cone is a different length you'll need to add or remove washers etc to get the spacing right but that's about it.

I wouldn't buy a used hub. What's the point of replacing used cones with other used cones?

You could use the opportunity to get some cartridge-bearing hubs. The likes of Novatech are cheap and seem to last just fine. Don't roll quite as quick and a well sorted Shimano hub but off road it hardly matters.


----------



## daemoncycler (Aug 22, 2012)

Hopefully Saint John's Street Cyclery will come thru with the new rear left lock nut unit.
Guess I was looking an entire axle because the threads are damaged on mine. The one good cone (right side) I was unable to easily spin off the axle due to thread damage. Must have been harder on this bike that I thought - past 15 years.

Just built this wheel last fall & did a pretty good job. Thus my persistence on fixing this hub instead of getting another.
Will post back with results.

thanks


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Unless the dust seal requires really specialized groves in the lock nut, I've been able to replace old ones with basic cheap axle & cone sets. If the width is a little different after putting it together add a washer, use a thinner lock nut, or re-dish the wheel as necessary.
https://www.amazon.com/HUB-AXLE-SET-RR-10x1x135x146QR8sCRMO/dp/B000AO9PCU

Of course, it's just as easy to buy a new hub, strip it out, and use it. New freehub, new bearings, new cones? Sounds good to me.


----------



## daemoncycler (Aug 22, 2012)

The new rear left lock nut unit arrived from sjscycles UK 6 days after ordered ($12.18 shipping included) & fits perfectly. Rolling smoothly down the trails once again.

All the suggestions above have me thinking it might not be bad idea to start trolling garage sales & building my own collection of hub parts = axles, cones, spacers, etc.

Thank you to everyone that contributed :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

While I don't throw away spares, you're also not going to see me proactively collect things other than chains, cassettes, brake pads and tires.

Visit someone who keeps a lot of spares and things they "might" need and check out their work space. 😉

Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------

